# SMS-Werbemüll für 09003-101581



## dvill (7 Mai 2008)

SMS Werbemüll von +2348020000070 zugunsten 09003-101581

Statt Preisinformation gibt es eine Domain 09003-101581.com


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Werbemüll für 09003-101581*

Whois der Domain ist noch nebulöser als die Registrierung bei der BNetzA


> 0900 - 3 - 101581
> Diensteanbieter: 555555 Telecommunication Ltd.
> 68 South Lambeth Road
> SW8 1RL London
> GROSSBRITANNIEN





> Domain Name: 09003-101581.COM
> Registrar: NAMEKING.COM, INC.





> NameKing is an ICANN accredited registrar specializing in high quality bulk domain services.
> NameKing accepts bulk clients who maintain the purchase of at least 100 domains per month.
> If you are interested in becoming a bulk client, please email [email protected].


----------



## dvill (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Werbemüll für 09003-101581*

Das gibt es an Daten bei UK data: http://www.ukdata.com/creditreports/viewCompanyDetails.do?companyId=05705703


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Werbemüll für 09003-101581*

Das bringt aber wenig...


> Director:
> *LONDON COMPANY DIRECTORS LTD (Wühltisch)
> LONDON COMPANY SERVICES LTD*


Da ist ja googlen erhellernder, zumindest etwas.
Ob die Bundesnetzagentur sagen kann, wem sie die Abmahnungen so zustellt? (Den - mitabgemahnten - Netzbetreiber 01039 Call By Call werden die schon gefunden haben, wenn sie damals beim Hamburger Insolvenzverwalter freundlicher nachgefragt haben als andere  )

(Um mit diesen Infos was anfangen zu können, muß man hier aber schon laaaange mitgelesen haben- oder im Jagin *lach*)

So ähnlich wie "Luco Consult", wenn sich jmd dran erinnert. Damals aber noch ohne Jagin-Referenz.
(PS: Gerüchten zufolge könnte aber ein Nichteuropäer dahinter stecken [(_Spekulation entfernt (aka))_]


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Werbemüll für 09003-101581*

Hallo,     habe auch so eine SMS bekommen mit dem Hinweis auf die Sprachnachricht - genauso wie die eine, die dort abgebildet ist. Nutzt es was, das irgendwo zu melden oder kann ich es direkt sein lassen ?   Ich habe (glücklicherweise) nicht dort angerufen, habe erst im Internet nachgesehen,   aber andere fallen bestimmt drauf rein.

Gruss,    Silvia


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Werbemüll für 09003-101581*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nutzt es was, das irgendwo zu melden


Mit Namen&Anschrift und Daten (am besten die SMS fotografieren, falls nicht möglich: Text hinschreiben)
an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Man hat die Firma bereits vor Jahrhunderten abgemahnt. Warum nicht mehr passiert, kann Dir vielleicht der Wattestäbchenarmeesprecher Boll erklären.


----------

